# Objekt von JSP an Servlet übergeben



## Hinde (4. Dez 2009)

Hi,

ich möchte ein selbst definiertes Objekt von einer JSP an ein Servlet übergeben.
Ich habe es schon mit sessions versucht, bekomme aber immer eine NullpointerException,
wenn ich es wieder im Servlet auslese.
Wie kann ich das realisieren?

Hier mal was ich bisher hatte (was nicht funktionierte):

```
// In der JSP:
    <%@ page session="false" language="java" import="java.util.*" %> 
    <%
    HttpSession session = request.getSession(true);
      
	Questionlist frageListe = null; 
    if (session != null) { 
    	session.setAttribute("fragebogen", frageListe);
    }
    %>

// Im Servlet:
		HttpSession session = request.getSession(false); 
		Questionlist frageListe = null; 
        if (session != null) { 
        	frageListe = (Questionlist) session.getAttribute("fragebogen");
        }
```

Ich hoffe, hier kann mir jemand weiterhelfen, google hats nicht geschafft  .


----------



## fastjack (4. Dez 2009)

Probiere mal :

[XML]<%@ page session="true" [/XML]


----------



## Hinde (4. Dez 2009)

fastjack hat gesagt.:


> Probiere mal :
> 
> [XML]<%@ page session="true" [/XML]



Das bedeutet doch nur, dass dann die JSP schon selbst eine session anlegt.
Das wollte ich damit verhindern und selber eine anlegen.


----------



## fastjack (4. Dez 2009)

Okay, schau mal folgendes in der JSP an :


```
Questionlist frageListe = null; 
    if (session != null) { 
        session.setAttribute("fragebogen", frageListe);
    }
```

frageListe ist null, und null fügst du unter fragebogen in die Session ein. 

Deswegen kommt null auf der anderen Seite wieder raus.


----------



## Hinde (4. Dez 2009)

Ja ist mir vorhin auch aufgefallen, es geht jetzt jedenfalls, danke!

```
// JSP
<%@ page session="false" language="java" import="java.util.*" %> 

	frageListe = background.createQuestionlist( aktThema, anzahlFragen );
    HttpSession session = request.getSession(true);
    
    if (session != null) { 
    	session.setAttribute("fragebogen", frageListe);
    }

// Servlet
HttpSession session = request.getSession(false); 
		Questionlist frageListe = null;
        frageListe = (Questionlist) session.getAttribute("fragebogen");
```


----------

